# Replacement Breitling COSC Certificate?



## reb123

I've read that people (mainly in the UK) have been able to obtain replacement COSC certificates for their Breitlings.

I recently purchased a Breitling Headwind (no paperwork or box). I took it to the AD where the watch was purchased and spoke to the person who sold the watch to the original owner. He remembers the sale, knows the watch and knows the original owner very well (small town). So, basically there's no doubt about its authenticity (if there was, I could always send it to BUSA to confirm).

I requested a replacement COSC Certificate and he (the AD) told me that Breitling would NOT provide these, period! I told him that I've heard of other people receiving them, but he said that there was no way that Breitling would do that.

Has anyone (here in the U.S.) been able to receive a replacement COSC Certificate and if so, how did you do it?


----------



## breitfuture1776

reb123 said:


> I've read that people (mainly in the UK) have been able to obtain replacement COSC certificates for their Breitlings.
> 
> I recently purchased a Breitling Headwind (no paperwork or box). I took it to the AD where the watch was purchased and spoke to the person who sold the watch to the original owner. He remembers the sale, knows the watch and knows the original owner very well (small town). So, basically there's no doubt about its authenticity (if there was, I could always send it to BUSA to confirm).
> 
> I requested a replacement COSC Certificate and he (the AD) told me that Breitling would NOT provide these, period! I told him that I've heard of other people receiving them, but he said that there was no way that Breitling would do that.
> 
> Has anyone (here in the U.S.) been able to receive a replacement COSC Certificate and if so, how did you do it?


I asked this question once and also to BUSA, the simple answer is 'probably not'..

The longer answer is: Its just a piece of paper that you dont need unless you intend on seeling it therefore enjoy wearing and appreciate the watch. When it goes for service to BUSA you'll have enough paperwork to prove its authenticity if you want to sell it then.

I purchased a Superocean heritage from a gray market dealer that was missing COSC and warranty cert but i paid XX% of retail therefore i'll enjoy wearing it and if I ever sell it ill prob get it serviced and sell with the paperwork and new warranty then.


----------



## reb123

Thanks for the info. It's unfortunate that it's not possible to get a replacement COSC certificate.
I'll see what documentation I receive after a service. Hopefully it will be enough for a potential buyer (if I ever decide to sell it).


----------



## Watchbreath

If you want that piece of paper, your gonna have to have your watch 
re-certified and that's gonna cost.


----------



## reb123

I've read that it's around $50 (does that sound right?). If that's the case, it's not a problem. 
If that's wrong, do you have any idea how much would it cost to have it re-certified? I assume that BUSA do that.


----------



## Watchbreath

Last I heard it was closer to 350 USD and it done by the COSC.


reb123 said:


> I've read that it's around $50 (does that sound right?). If that's the case, it's not a problem.
> If that's wrong, do you have any idea how much would it cost to have it re-certified? I assume that BUSA do that.


----------



## CometMan

i recently asked for a second cosc certificate to Breitling Portugal and the only asked me my serial number of the watch, and asked me 30€ around 50$us

no problems whatsoever


----------



## reb123

That's good news. Who did you ask? Breitling Portugal or your local AD?

I'll make another call to Breitling USA tomorrow. Maybe I didn't ask the question correctly the fist time.


----------



## reb123

I just got off the phone with Breitling USA. I was told, all that's required to get a replacement COSC certificate is go to my local AD and have them request replacement paperwork through their local sales representative (pretty easy). There's a fee for this paperwork, but it IS available.

I was at the AD 2 days ago requesting replacement paperwork and was flatly told that it was not available :-s. I guess I'll be going down there again. I'm glad it's not too far away.


----------



## reb123

Here's what I learned today.


My local Breitling AD is XX| ! I will NEVER purchase a watch (or anything else for that matter) from them! I won't go into detail, but suffice it to say that not only were they unable to provide the requested information, but they were down-right rude.


The next closest AD (about 1 hour away) is fantastic :-!! I'd post their name, but I'm not sure if that's appropriate. They told me that if it can be confirmed that the watch was originally distributed through Breitling USA, they CAN provide a replacement COSC certificate for $50. If the watch was distributed from outside the USA, they cannot provide a replacement certificate (the opposite is true if you live outside the USA). Once they have the Serial number, they can check the origin of the watch and then tell me if a replacement certificate can be provided.
The right AD makes all the difference!


----------



## breitfuture1776

reb123 said:


> Here's what I learned today.
> 
> 
> My local Breitling AD is XX| ! I will NEVER purchase a watch (or anything else for that matter) from them! I won't go into detail, but suffice it to say that not only were they unable to provide the requested information, but they were down-right rude.
> 
> The next closest AD (about 1 hour away) is fantastic :-!! I'd post their name, but I'm not sure if that's appropriate. They told me that if it can be confirmed that the watch was originally distributed through Breitling USA, they CAN provide a replacement COSC certificate for $50. If the watch was distributed from outside the USA, they cannot provide a replacement certificate (the opposite is true if you live outside the USA). Once they have the Serial number, they can check the origin of the watch and then tell me if a replacement certificate can be provided.
> The right AD makes all the difference!


Great news, let us know how you get on. Maybe i'll do the same and im sure the information will help clear up the questions some folks had around replacing COSC and even booklets. I know a friend of mines wife actually threw out his breitling box with all the paperwork during a spring clean, said he was hoarding useless boxes. :-x


----------



## reb123

UPDATE: 10/13/09

My replacement COSC certificate is in the hands of the AD and ready for pickup! I'm so happy that I found an AD 1.5 hours away with awesome customer service. It's a bit of a drive, but worth it!

If my local AD (10 minutes away) had not been such an pain, I'd have the certificate in MY hands right now. Oh well, I'll never do business with them again.

Is it alright to post the name of the good AD? Their service has been truly exceptional.


----------



## SnapIT

Most ADs are exceptional and offer great service. So singling out just one is to disadvantage others. The PM system works a treat here on WUS. Mention your location and anyone interested can drop you a PM to which you can respond. Thanks for the update, good to hear about a positive outcome.


----------



## AiiEEX

This link may help you out:

http://www.cosc.ch/faq.php?lang=en

*What's to be done if a COSC certificate gets lost?*
A COSC certificate is considered as a value-document. The COSC can only issue one copy of a certificate which will have the mention "duplicate". If a duplicate gets lost as well, the only way to get a new document is to submit again the watch to a new test process. In this case only the brand name can ask for it. You have to apply to the brand name head office of your chronometer.


----------



## reb123

Success!! :-!


----------



## siv

AiiEEX said:


> *What's to be done if a COSC certificate gets lost?*
> A COSC certificate is considered as a value-document. The COSC can only issue one copy of a certificate which will have the mention "duplicate". If a duplicate gets lost as well, the only way to get a new document is to submit again the watch to a new test process. In this case only the brand name can ask for it. You have to apply to the brand name head office of your chronometer.


It's worth noting that what you get with your Breitling is not a COSC certificate but a certificate issued by Breitling where they attest that the movement has been certified by COSC.

A real COSC certificate looks like this:


----------



## zuesmajor

This process took me about 2 weeks of emailing back and forth. The representatives over in Connecticut had zero problems getting me a replacement COSC. The paper is being shipped to my local Breitling AD and it'll cost $60 even. All I did was send them the serials on the back of the watch face and the band.


----------



## bsquared2

what if it was purchased online and you fear it might be stolen? dont ask dont tell type of situation currently


----------



## shuali

zuesmajor said:


> This process took me about 2 weeks of emailing back and forth. The representatives over in Connecticut had zero problems getting me a replacement COSC. The paper is being shipped to my local Breitling AD and it'll cost $60 even. All I did was send them the serials on the back of the watch face and the band.


 no issues for either, i was asked to take a clear photo of the back plate with the serial, after a month i have received it at my local AD, was charged 30$. received one of them new COSC with a sticker on the back with the serial number.


----------



## Afroman787

zuesmajor said:


> This process took me about 2 weeks of emailing back and forth. The representatives over in Connecticut had zero problems getting me a replacement COSC. The paper is being shipped to my local Breitling AD and it'll cost $60 even. All I did was send them the serials on the back of the watch face and the band.


What is the email address you used to do this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakkflame

Afroman787 said:


> What is the email address you used to do this?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.....interested: nothing news ? :think:


----------



## meson1

I went through my AD to get a replacement from BUK. 85 GBP though. I got a phone call yesterday saying it'd arrived.


----------

